# Shall I relocate?



## derek_1968 (Feb 27, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to this forum and having read the threads here I can say it is really useful.

I am from Netherlands, male, married with two kids. I am a Project Manager with 20 yrs experience and I have a B.SC degree of Mechanical Engineering.

My wife and I are planning to relocate to Canada, Calgary or Vancouver and we would like to have some information before relocation and we would appreciate to get the feedback from you:

1) which city is better for family living, Calgary or Vancouver?

2) what is the expected salary for some one like me, Project Manager with 20 yrs of experience and B.SC of mechanical engineering ?

3) what is the cost of living for a family like mine having two kids and planning to have a house/flat with 3 b/rooms?

4) what is the average schools fees per/annum? My kids are 14 & 11 yrs old

I highly appreciate to get your support, thanks in advance.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

1) which city is better for family living, Calgary or Vancouver?
I would choose Vancouver. Can i ask why you chose those two cities?l
2) what is the expected salary for some one like me, Project Manager with 20 yrs of experience and B.SC of mechanical engineering ?
average project manager salary is 90k from what i read, but you will have to look for jobs, and work it out yourself. Try "google dot ca" and searching for jobs
3) what is the cost of living for a family like mine having two kids and planning to have a house/flat with 3 b/rooms?
i dont know how your family lives, but you can look at the real estate websites and get a feel for the rental prices, things will change depending on your location, there is no blanket answer for you im sorry

depends on your city go to numbeo dot com to compare

4) what is the average schools fees per/annum? My kids are 14 & 11 yrs old
depends on school, Public schools are free, (i read this in the school fees thread on this forum)
I highly appreciate to get your support, thanks in advance.
Share
Like


----------



## derek_1968 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank u so much for your feedback which is highly appreciated.

We have chosen Calgary & Vancouver because I have received two offers from 2 companies in these cities, one of them is offering me an annual salary CND$132,000+relocation (job in Calgary) and another one is offering me CND$119,000+relocation (job in Vancouver), but I heard from some friends that Calgary is better for engineers to have better jobs & career while Vancouver is better for family life?

It seems that the offers I have are good or even high?!


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

derek_1968 said:


> Thank u so much for your feedback which is highly appreciated.
> 
> We have chosen Calgary & Vancouver because I have received two offers from 2 companies in these cities, one of them is offering me an annual salary CND$132,000+relocation (job in Calgary) and another one is offering me CND$119,000+relocation (job in Vancouver), but I heard from some friends that Calgary is better for engineers to have better jobs & career while Vancouver is better for family life?
> 
> It seems that the offers I have are good or even high?!


i would not say your job offers are high, but they may be decent. I would assume those offers are the going rate in there area.

I would agree with the statement that calgary would be better for work in your case and vancouver better for family, 

i would take calgary and consider vancouver later, once you have had some experience of the calgary lifestyle, that way you will be making the extra coin. Vancouver is more expensive to live in from what i hear!


----------



## derek_1968 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback, may I ask what are the drawbacks in the lifestyle in Calgary, if any, compared with Vancouver? Is it the cold weather only or some other things too?
I knew from some friends that the monthly expenses for a family with two kids in calgary is around CND$ 4000-5000 including house rent (3 b/r), food, transportation, etc,.., is this true?


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

derek_1968 said:


> Thanks for your feedback, may I ask what are the drawbacks in the lifestyle in Calgary, if any, compared with Vancouver? Is it the cold weather only or some other things too?
> I knew from some friends that the monthly expenses for a family with two kids in calgary is around CND$ 4000-5000 including house rent (3 b/r), food, transportation, etc,.., is this true?


i personally have never had kids so im not sure how much the little ******s cost, i also live mostly in mining camps personally but for 5 thousand a month you would cover the very basics i would assume.


----------



## Lianth2009 (May 9, 2011)

Could I please be nosey and ask how you came about getting the job offers? Did you send your resume off to companies? Any advice would be good. 

Thank you


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

I'm going to stick my two cents worth in here. The choice of where to live really comes down to where the jobs are. You've been offered two good paying jobs in two good cities. In the matter of climate, location, scenery then it has to be Vancouver. It is spectacularly situated but it is one of the most expensive cities in the world and while a milder, less snowy climate, it does rain a lot.
Calgary is a nice city with good housing and in the most economically vibrant Province in the country, due to the oilsands and the revenue that produces. It is close to the mountains for spectacular scenery and great winter activities.
As someone already pointed out schooling in Canada is fee-free except if you choose otherwise. Schooling is regarded as good in the world ranking.
Cost of living is very subjective. as with everywhere, one cuts the cloth to suit the purse. both incomes will provide you with a higher standard of living than afforded most Canadians.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

derek_1968 said:


> Thank u so much for your feedback which is highly appreciated.
> 
> We have chosen Calgary & Vancouver because I have received two offers from 2 companies in these cities, one of them is offering me an annual salary CND$132,000+relocation (job in Calgary) and another one is offering me CND$119,000+relocation (job in Vancouver), but I heard from some friends that Calgary is better for engineers to have better jobs & career while Vancouver is better for family life?
> 
> It seems that the offers I have are good or even high?!


Salary is greatly affected by the Industry and size of the company one works for, and personally I think, what you've been offered is a bit low compare to your experience. However, working in Calgary will give your career a boost. As it stands, Calgary brings to an Engineer, what London does to an accountant.

If you accept the offer of $132k, you should bring home after taxes around $95k and if you save 10% of it, you still will have around $86k per year to live with.

Even if you indulge yourself with a few things and budget $6k per month, you are still going to be better off than the average worker.

Joke: I hope you aren't the new engineer I just offered a PM position!

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## derek_1968 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thank you all for your feedback.
I have sent my CV to some companies in Canada and they have arranged for interviews which were successful and then they gave me their offers and they told me that after the acceptance of the offer they will have to start LMO process which is a pre-requisite to the work visa. 
I understood that the LMO will take around 4-8 weeks and it depends on which city the application will be processed in, for example Calgary is faster than BC which is faster than Toronto?! Is this true?
It seems it will be a lengthy process?!
From your replies, it seems that if I will take the offer of calgary that my family will be hardly surviving?!


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

derek_1968 said:


> Thank you all for your feedback.
> I have sent my CV to some companies in Canada and they have arranged for interviews which were successful and then they gave me their offers and they told me that after the acceptance of the offer they will have to start LMO process which is a pre-requisite to the work visa.
> 
> I understood that the LMO will take around 4-8 weeks and it depends on which city the application will be processed in, for example Calgary is faster than BC which is faster than Toronto?! Is this true?
> ...


The Labour Market Opinion (LMO) could take anything from 4 up to 16 weeks. After it's approved, you can flight into Canada and apply for your work permit (WP) at Port of Entry (POE), as you are visa exempt. And based on your job's skill level, your wife will be issued an open work permit as well.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## derek_1968 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks for your feedback.
Actually you made me worried about the fact that my offered salary is in the lower range and that we can hardly survive with the balance of the salary after deduction most propably we will turn down the offer.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

derek_1968 said:


> Thanks for your feedback.
> Actually you made me worried about the fact that my offered salary is in the lower range and that *we can hardly survive* with the balance of the salary after deduction most propably we will turn down the offer.


I might have some jet lag today, but if you read carefully previous posts, you will understand your salary is very competitive - once again, Industry and company size affect salaries greatly-

What you will have left after taxes (disposable income), it is more than enough to save -about $10k per year-, live comfortably, afford your children's extra curricular activities, enjoy perks regular workers can't and your wife can even stay home.

So, to *hardly survive* is something you aren't going to experience, unless you have an exclusive lifestyle.


Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## derek_1968 (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks Jrge, my wife and I decided to go ahead with Calgary's offer.
I realized you are in the UK, you know that 2 months ago I received an offer from a company in the UK with annual salary of GBP 60k but I declined because I understood that it is not recommended to take such an offer in the UK, is it really that bad in the UK now?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

derek_1968 said:


> Thanks Jrge, my wife and I decided to go ahead with Calgary's offer. *You are welcome! BTW, I'll be north of you. I'm being transferred to Edmonton and should be there in the next 7 weeks*.
> I realized you are in the UK, you know that 2 months ago I received an offer from a company in the UK with annual salary of GBP 60k but I declined because I understood that it is not recommended to take such an offer in the UK, is it really that bad in the UK now?


There are some good threads here that can help you with things like housing, utilities, insurance, etc.

You were offered £60k because you are an EEA, therefore subject to local benefits and not necessarily to an Expat package. Salary was -actually is- about right for a PM in your field.

UK has seen much better days. 

Please come back to share your experience, it will/might help others.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------



## Anders_ (Mar 1, 2012)

I have almost the same case as yours, I am from Sweden and have received 2 offers, the only difference is that I have one from Australia and another one from Canada and will have to decide which one to accept?


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Anders_ said:


> I have almost the same case as yours, I am from Sweden and have received 2 offers, the only difference is that I have one from Australia and another one from Canada and will have to decide which one to accept?


Take into consideration:
* Weather, taxes, disposable income, logistics/feasibility for traveling, quality of life and advancement.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

